# Many 40k eBay lots - Space marines, chaos, necrons and more! UK or Europe Postage



## DoomMouse (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I have several eBay lots for various 40K armies starting today, including models for several different armies. All are currently at rock bottom prices and if you are looking to economise further, I can reduce postage for multiple wins. Here's the link to the full list of my lots: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/9212aved/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686

Thanks for looking  If you have any questions or want some more pictures, please ask!

*Space Marines:*

15 Tactical marines, assembled and basecoated:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785440521?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

10 Assault Marines, assembled and basecoated:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785437722?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Space Marine Vehicle Accessories and bits: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Space-Marine-Vehicle-Bits-Parts-and-Spares-Job-lot-Warhammer-40k-/230785435553?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item35bbe247a1

Predator Autocannon main gun bits:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785462246?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*Chaos Space Marines:*

6 Possessed Marines, assembled but unpainted:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Possessed-Chaos-Space-Marine-Squad-Warhammer-40k-/230785429292?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item35bbe22f2c

6 Chaos marines, assembled and 4 undercoated:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6x-Chaos-Space-Marines-Squad-Warhammer-40k-Power-fist-and-power-sword-/230785430655?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item35bbe2347f

Converted Obliterator, undercoated:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785432035?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Chaos Space Marine Vehicle Bits + Accessories:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785434195?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Possessed Winged Backpack bit:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785461395?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*Necrons:*

20 Necron Warriors, partly assembled and some partly painted:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785444676?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Classic Metal Destroyer Parts:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785447638?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*Other:*

7 Tyranid Genestealers, assembled but unpainted:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785453831?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

3 Battlefleet Gothic Imperial and Chaos ships:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785460064?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

2 Imperial Guard Veteran Sergeants:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230785457546?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Imperial Guard Command Squad, partly assembled and partly painted:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Imperial-Guard-Cadian-Company-Command-Squad-Warhammer-40k-/230781787955?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item35bbaa9f33


----------



## DoomMouse (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a quick reminder that the previous lots finish on Sunday. Also, starting today, I have four new lots as follows:

5 man space marine assault squad, removed jump packs undercoated grey
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230788795898?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

10 man space marine tactical squad undercoated grey
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230788794258?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Some classic 40k orks and chaos marine, unpainted and incomplete
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230788800117?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Space marine scouts junk lot, unpainted with some spares
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230788798230?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

